# KVM, Libvirt, Virsh, oder Virt-Mangager - wie VM migrieren?

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Habe hier 2 gleiche PCs mit Gentoo aufgesetzt. Auf beiden ist KVM mit Libvirt am laufen. Auf einem läuft hier eine VM names "ox". Diese möchte ich auf dem anderen Host migrieren. Weder mit Virtmanager noch mit Virsh funktioniert das. Die Fehlermeldung ist immer die gleiche.

```
migrate --tunnelled --verbose ox qemu+ssh://srv-virtu01/system 

Fehler: Requested operation is not valid: Getunnelte Migration kann ohne peer2peer-Flag nicht durchgeführt werden

migrate --live --verbose ox qemu+ssh://srv-virtu01/system

Fehler: Interner Fehler Child process (LC_ALL=C PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin HOME=/ USER=root /usr/bin/qemu-kvm -device ? -device pci-assign,? -device virtio-blk-pci,? -device virtio-net-pci,?) status unexpected: exit status 1

migrate --suspend --verbose ox qemu+ssh://srv-virtu01/system

Fehler: Interner Fehler Child process (LC_ALL=C PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin HOME=/ USER=root /usr/bin/qemu-kvm -device ? -device pci-assign,? -device virtio-blk-pci,? -device virtio-net-pci,?) status unexpected: exit status 1
```

Ich hab dann das gefunden:

http://docs.fedoraproject.org/de-DE/Fedora/12/html/Virtualization_Guide/sect-Virtualization_Guide-KVM_live_migration-Migrating_with_virt_manager.html

Man geht hier von einem gemeinsamen Speicher aus. Oder das man ein gleich großes Image am Zielrechner anlegt, und das dann auf den Migrationsprozess wartet. 

Seltsam, wieso soll das nicht ganz einfach ohne dem ganzen gehen, also man hat einen leeren Ziehlhost und migriert z.B. Offline oder im Suspendmodus....

lg

boospy

----------

## py-ro

Offline ist es doch simpel, VM stoppen, Ddateien kopieren, VM starten.

Für eine Online-Migration muss das Image in der Tat von beiden Systemen aus angesprochen werden können.

Bye

Py

----------

## boospy

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Offline ist es doch simpel, VM stoppen, Ddateien kopieren, VM starten.
> 
> Für eine Online-Migration muss das Image in der Tat von beiden Systemen aus angesprochen werden können.
> 
> Bye
> ...

 

Jo, das ist schon klar, aber wennst mehr als ein paar VMs hast, soll das natürlich bequemer gehen, also in der GUI mit zwei, drei Klicks. Also hab ich ein VMstorage eingebunden, und dort drauf mal zum Test schnell ein Ubuntu aufgesetzt. Beide Server haben jetzt dieses NFS-Laufwerk eingebunden, und beide können drauf schreiben, aber leider kommt hier auch wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Seltsam, wie wenn noch was fehlen würde.

```
migrate --suspend --live testvm qemu+ssh://srv-virtu01/system

Fehler: Interner Fehler Child process (LC_ALL=C PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin HOME=/ USER=root /usr/bin/qemu-kvm -device ? -device pci-assign,? -device virtio-blk-pci,? -device virtio-net-pci,?) status unexpected: exit status 1
```

lg

boospy

----------

## yuhu

hi,

schau dir mal diesen link an.

vielleicht hilft dir das bei deinen überlegungen.

----------

